# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 44 : SOS! 57 chat(on)s + 3 lapins AVT MAR 30/10 & VEN 2/11 (IDF)!!

## Chatsendanger RP

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







 * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!* _(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages) 


_*ENDROIT A : RÉSERVATION A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE SI SONT ENCORE LA!!! 


CEUX DE LA QUINZAINE QUI SONT EN URGENCE : 

1a) Femelle 1 an gris tortie tabby un peu craintive/apeurée 

**

2a) Mâle 2 ans roux tabby sociable



3a) Mâle brun tabby, 2 ans, apeuré



2a et 3a sont ensemble
 En coryza 

4a) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintif



5a) Mâle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintif




*
*6a) Femelle 6 mois brun tabby un peu craintive*
 ::  *Diarrhées*  :: *


**
4a 5a et 6a sont ensemble
*
*
7a) Mâle 2 ans gris tabby à peine craintif/ sociable 

**


8a) Mâle 4 ans gris tabby un peu craintif




9a)  Mâle, 2 ans, bleu, un peu craintif




10a) Femelle, 1 an, noire, craintive, a perdu son bébé




CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE :

**11a) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, peureux
SOUS PERF! URGENT! NE S'ALIMENTE PLUS! 
Peut sortir cette semaine

**

12a) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche,sociable
 Diarrhées 

13a) Femelle, 1 mois, brun tabby, sociable
14a) Mâle, 1 mois gris tabby et blanc, sociable
Sont ensemble 

15a) Mâle, 5 ans, noir et blanc, sociable

16a) Femelle, 6 mois, brun tabby et blanche, sociable

17a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
18a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, sociable
Sont ensemble 
Fin de coryza


LES NOUVEAUX :

19a) Femelle noire 2 ans un peu craintive




22a) Femelle bleue 11 ans très sociable
 Coryza 




23a) Femelle rousse et blanche 5 ans sociable




**24a) Femelle, noire, 9 mois sociable
25a) Femelle, noire, 6 mois, sociable
26a) Femelle noire 9 mois sociable
Sont ensemble




27a) Femelle brun tabby 2 ans un peu craintive




28a) Femelle brun tabby 7 mois à peine timide, se laisse caresser




29a) Mâle adulte, brun tabby, apeuré



**
30a) Mâle noir 6 mois très sociable
31a) Femelle noire 4 mois très sociable



Sont ensemble

32a) Femelle blanche sociable 





34a) Sexe ? Age ? Siamois snowshoe, sociable 
 Gingivite, ulcères buccaux 




35a) Mâle bleu tabby et blanc 4 mois très sociable
 ET MAIGRE!! URGENT! 




36a) Mâle brun tabby 3 mois trouille trouille
37a) Femelle noire 3 mois trouille trouille
Sont ensemble




39a) Femelle bleue tortie 10 mois-1 an très sociable





NOUVEAUX DU JOUR!

40a) Mâle ou femelle de 1-2 mois, brun tabby, sociable
 Seul(e), ne tiendra pas longtemps!
*
*36a) Mâle brun tabby 3 mois timidou
37a) Femelle noire 3 mois timidou
Sont ensemble




41a) Chaton tigré, sexe?, 1-2 mois, sociable
42a) Chaton noir, plastron blanc, sexe?,1-2 mois, sociable
43a) Chaton tigré, sexe?,1-2 mois, sociable
Sont ensemble






ENDROIT B: RÉSERVATION A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE, POUR VENDREDI 2/11 !!!!!



CEUX DE LA QUINZAINE: 

2b) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby très sociable 
Il est le seul de la saisie à ne rien avoir trouvé!!! 

3b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable 
 Douleurs lombaires 

4b) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby et blanc très sociable 
 Diarrhées 
CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE :

5b) Femelle, 4ans, brun tabby et blanche, sociable 7b) Mâle, 5 ans, noir, très sociable
 A une plaie sur le dos 

8b) Femelle, 2 ans, noire et blanche, très sociable 
 Coryza 

10b) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable 
 TRES URGENT! Coryza, ne mange plus! 

11b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable 
Coryza 


LES NOUVEAUX : 

12b) Femelle 2 ans bleue tabby et blanc très sociable
 A une dermatose 

13b) Femelle 3 mois gris tabby blanc, timidou 
14b) Femelle 3 mois gris tabby blanc, timidou
Sont ensemble

15b) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc très sociable

16b) Femelle 2 ans écaille de tortue, protège ses petits (normal!)
VA AVEC 2 BB FEMELLES DE 3 MOIS (écaille de tortue et blanc / noir et blanc)
La petite noire et blanche a une gingivite

17b) Femelle âge ? brun tabby très sociable 
 Conjonctivite 

18b) Mâle âge ? roux tabby très sociable
 Coryza 

19b) Femelle 7 mois crème tabby très sociable
 Coryza 

20b) Mâle 1 an gris tabby et blanc très sociable 
Sortant le 2/11

21b) Femelle 1 an noire très sociable
Problème articulation gauche, problème neuro ? 
Sortante le 2/11

22b) Femelle 2 ans brun tabby très sociable

23b) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby très sociable*
* Coryza* *

24b) Femelle 7 mois tortie tabby blanc très sociable*
* Coryza* *

25b) Femelle 6 mois bleue et blanche très sociable 

26b) Femelle âge ? brun tabby très sociable

27b) Mâle 7 ans noir et blanc très sociable FIV +

28b) Femelle 4 ans écaille de tortue bleue très sociable
VA AVEC 3 BB DE 2 MOIS ( 3 mâles tous blanc et très sociables )
 URGENT! Tous en coryza 
Sortants le 2/11



+ 3 LAPINS!!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...4/#post1389433


*

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!

*************

Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:

HELP! FA courte et longue durée recherchées en IDF & au-delà! [topic permanent]

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 

1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)

Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:

- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption

Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien.... 

Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:

- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir


L'assoc prend généralement à charge:

- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale

Le placement se fait comme cela:

- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions,pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc

 Conditions d'accueil importantes:

- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné, etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison

C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale. 
Mais on oublie sûrement pas mal de choses.... 


En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!! 


Chacun est un maillon de la chaine, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?

Déjà, prenez ce profil SOSchatsNAC, allez voir les fins de liste des précédents sujets. 
Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants, parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais que rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de patience!

les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que certaines chapeautent dans la France entière.

Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FAtemporaire, etc...  

Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les nôtres, et non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement qu'on leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant les a jeté un jour à la rue....


*************************


Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!  
Allez lire le sujet ci-dessous! 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!*

----------


## Taysa

Les deux petiots d'un mois sont seuls ? (13 / 14 a)

----------


## dominobis

50 chats ???!!!!!
50 Euros de ma part .

QUI SUIT?
Dans 2 jours certains partiront en cendres en n' ayant connu ni  l'affection ni meme le respect des humains !!!

----------


## francesca75

*PROMESSES DE DONS

Charoline----> 30 euros (castration au tarif asso) pour 2b avec reçu
Dominobis --->50 euros 
Sandangel ---> 5 euros pour 2a avec reçu ?
Francesca75 --->30 euros pour 1b + 30 euros pour 1a,2a,3a avec ou sans reçu

TOTAL = 145 euros
QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *34a ) Sexe ? Age ? Siamois snowshoe
> GINGIVITES / ULCERES BUCCAUX
> 
> **---> Urgence pour ce chat* 
> 
> Délais courts et quand on voit les regards sur certaines photos on se doit d'agir ! !


Est-ce que qqun peut contacter vhak ou Siam4ever ? Merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

EXACT j'avais oublié ce  jour férié.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Envoyé.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> fait et diffuser.


Malheureusement siam ne peut pas le prendre en charge.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Si un modérateur passe par là, possible de me remettre mon dernier recap propositions ?

Merci  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

9a est à sortir du recap résa par belette18.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je peux prendre le 1b ou 2b en quarantaine à partir du lundi 5 novembre si ça peut aider, et s'il n'est pas trop tard pour réserver
> ou n'importe quel autre d'ailleurs...le plus en danger!


A noter dans le recap également.

----------


## celine.624

​Mps de masse faits !

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *COVOIT RECHERCHES :*
> 
> Hupet -> recherche un covoiturage (le matin) A > Montereau-Fault-Yonne pour la sortie d'un des craintifs (selon jour)
> 
> Je ne cherchais pas de covoiturage, je me proposais, selon le jour pour une sortie de l'un des craintifs pour BELETTE 18. Il s’agissait de 9a qui visiblement n'est plus réservé


Si 9a est résa par Belette18

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non tu confonds avec le 7a qu'elle devait résa et prend le 9a à la place.

----------


## dominobis

EDIT

----------


## dominobis

EDIT

----------


## DOU78

Petite photo du 15B qui est une vraie boule de tendresse. Direction véto cet AM car fièvre ce matin.

----------


## light-intheboxx

J'ai bien suivi mon premier SOS (je suis nouvelle), et je suis soulagée qu'on ait pu en sauver autant !! 
Je suis bien triste pour la petit énuclée qui était vraiment adorable, et tellement jeune, pauvre minette...

J'attends avec impatience mes premiers pensionnaires le week end prochain, je suis en train de leur faire un vrai petit nid.

----------


## Charoline

Très triste pour la petite puce de 2 mois...  :: 

Et carrément horrifiée pour les 2 chats sortis par Sauve, j'espère sincèrement qu'ils vont aller mieux

----------


## mirabelle94

les 3 petits chatons sont bien arrivés chez Patounette.  
Ils sont mignons comme tout mais j'ai entendu pas mal d'éternuements pendant le trajet. Un traitement sera certainement nécessaire, 
et puis ils ont des petits bedons bien ballonnés ... 
je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire de photos, 
je pense que Patounette en mettra de bcp plus belles que ce que j'aurais pu faire, à 3 dans un panier ils n'étaient pas très photogéniques, 
mais ils sont vraiment très mignons et pas du tout craintifs;

----------


## Belette 18

> Sylki et le "contact" pour la chatte blanche, me confirmez vous que vos chats sont BIEN IDENTIFIÉS ET SORTANTS LUNDI? Et que c'est bien leur fin de délai fourrière? Belette 18, ta FA peut sortir la x Persane, confirmé?


 Oui, sortie lundi OK pour la x persane, je m'assurerai de l'identification le matin, la FA devant y aller l'après-midi. Je ne reçois plus les alertes sur ce topic...

----------


## Patounette77

trop pleins de tendresses ces 3 petits bébinous.... j'arrive pas à charger Les photos, je cherche une solution grrrrrrrrr mon câble USB est fichu  :Frown:  et j'arrive pas à m'envoyer les photos pas mail, je fais au plus vite...

----------


## hupet

j'ai fait la sortie de ce matin endroit A
elle a été un peu longue car des chats ont été rajoutés
au final, 3 non prévus sont sortis la blanche et 2 noirs et blancs
je vais essayer de mettre les photos
le 7 a
la petite sous perf 11a
le 2 a
le 3a

la 32 a

un des invités surprises17a
et le 2ème le 18a

et pour finir la 22aPièce jointe 75448

la 34 a ne sortira que la semaine prochaine car papier non en règle elle a un tatouage illisible. Je l'ai vue et elle va mieux qu'à son arrivée

----------


## hupet

la dernire photo n'est pas visible je la remets

désolée pour les photos de travers 

la voiture était bien remplie

----------


## menhir

21b) Femelle 1 an noire très sociable
Problème articulation gauche, problème neuro ?


A l'arrivée à l'asso : Petite minette toute calme. Ne repose pas sa patte antérieure quand elle se déplace.Patte retournée. Partie aussi chez le véto pour consultation.Radio prévue entre autres. Passé avant fourrière horrible pour la puce juste avant son arrivée à la fourrière : a été battue , patte retournée étant "sans doute" une conséquence, et a été recouverte de goudron pour la tuer... super hein ? - - '
*-> Bilan véto :* 
Chatte meurtrie qui a été maltraitée,patte retournée (système nerveux atteint) du soit à ça soit causé lors de l'acte de barbarie au goudron (le terme convient !). 
On espère qu'elle n'a rien ingéré .... Minette adorable.

Pour elle, le véto aura sans doute pris soin de lui "enlever" le goudron car comme pour les oiseaux "mazoutés" lors des marées noires sur les côtes, elle doit avoir du mal à "réguler" sa température, et bien sûr comme dit l'ingestion de goudron leur est fatale.
Pour des renseignements utiles, il peut peut-être s'adresser aux soigneurs d'OCEANOPOLIS à Brest-29200 (qui reçoit des oiseaux mazoutés : lors des castastrophes de marée noire ou lors de dégazage pirate des bateaux au large des côtes bretonnes).

----------


## Heliums

*32a) Sexe ? Age ? blanc*

Et voilà, le beau mec (oui, c'est un garçon, il a 8 ans et est castré)
Monsieur est arrivé avec un peu d'avance pour faire sa quarantaine à la maison. Il a un très grand intérêt pour ma fenêtre, comme il le montre sur la deuxième photo.
Pour l'instant il ne mange pas, bien qu'il aie regardé sa boite de thon et crevettes avec grand intérêt et je l'ai entendu éternuer.

----------


## menhir

Vraiment un beau mec !

----------


## EdenRSB

Il est superbe !!
Aufaite, qu'est il arrivé à la belle minette 1a ? Toujours là bas? Décédée? Sortie? 

Ps: Pour les nouvelles de la petite 21a, rebaptisée Calie, c'est ici: Calie, ma première FA...  ::

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> Oui, sortie lundi OK pour la x persane, je m'assurerai de l'identification le matin, la FA devant y aller l'après-midi. Je ne reçois plus les alertes sur ce topic...


Verifie bien avant, ce matin ils disaient n'avoir aucune resa... Co svt... Pareil pour les morts... "les morts sont morts"..... Mais 1a "serait" encore là...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les 2 qui étaient ensemble en cage c qui?

----------


## menhir

J'espère qu'une assoc pourra la sortir la 1a, car ici elle a retenu l'attention de plusieurs, et si encore vivante, elle mérite de sortir pour s'être accrochée à la vie avec ce regard !!!
Merci pour elle aux éventuelles assocs qui de décideraient.
Je ne fais plus de promesses de dons depuis longtemps, mais si elle sort je ferai un effort : 15 euros.

Je reporte ceci sur le post semaine 45.

----------


## Elfenyu

Pour info il n'est pas sorti ? Ou déjà ?Je le vois dans les réservés mais ne le retrouve pas,merci  :
*3a) Mâle brun tabby, 2 ans, apeuré

*

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> Pour info il n'est pas sorti ? Ou déjà ?Je le vois dans les réservés mais ne le retrouve pas,merci  
> *3a) Mâle brun tabby, 2 ans, apeuré*


Le pote du roux? D'après le mail de Hupet, oui, ms pas de photo je suppose. As tu vu le conseil de Menhir, Elfenyu pour le chat av goudron?

----------


## Heliums

> Pour info il n'est pas sorti ? Ou déjà ?Je le vois dans les réservés mais ne le retrouve pas,merci  :
> *3a) Mâle brun tabby, 2 ans, apeuré
> 
> *


voui voui, Je lui ai fait faire un bout de route ce matin avec son copain rouquin. 
Même que je l'ai changé de caisse, caressé, etc. Bon, il était pas super relax, il n'a pas ronronné, mais il m'a laissé faire, moi, la trouillarde de service (franchement, je crois que je n'avais pas réalisé que c'était lui, sinon, je n'aurais peut-être pas osé, plus trouillard que moi, on meurt  ::  ; à deux troutrouille dans la voiture on faisait la paire) !
Il a une croute grosse comme une pièce de deux euros sur la patte avant
Hupet a une photo mais avec un bout de grille devant...

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Merci de nous confirmer tout cela!

----------


## Elfenyu

Merci Heliums ! Me voilà rassurée. Ca m'a fait rire ton message  :: Co-voit' trouilletrouille !


Sinon j'en profite pour faire un bilan de nos deux sortants d'hier :
*
**Ange** -> Anciennement 
21b) Femelle 1 an noire très sociable
* La minette est en bonne santé.  A été recouverte de goudron selon la fourrière mais noté mazout sur sa feuille d'entrée.Maltraitance avérée concernant La patte antérieure : pas de douleur, ne prend plus appui dessus non pas à cause de douleurs (aucune) mais du fait que la patte est morte.Pour elle elle n'existe plus (explications véto).Mise sous corticoide. Soit la patte pourra redevenir "normale" soit elle restera comme ça. Très douce et gentille. Pas de troubles respiratoires pour l'instant donc à voir* (ingestion du produit ?)* , sous observation ++. Rentre ce soir à l'asso. Au calme, dorloté, et à l'abri. 


*7b) Mâle, 5 ans, noir, très sociable

*La plaie sur le dos serait peut-être du à des lésions de grattage dû au stress. Opération faite ce matin. Petit père va bien. C'est donc la phalange qui avait été arrachée et qui est tombée lors de la consultation véto. A frôlé la septicémie et si on ne l'avait pas récupéré ... Sérieux quoi!
Suveillance ++ aussi mais pris à temps. 
Rentre aussi à l'asso ce soir. Il a lui aussi besoin de calme, de repos et d'un dodo douillet + présence.
Notre véto a l'"habitude" qu'on lui amène des chats malmenés par la vie mais là elle n'en revenait pas (et pourtant chez Sauve elle en a eu des "cas").

Je mettrai des photos quand j'en aurai. Ils sont tout mignon en tous cas, le peu que je les ai vus.
*

*Merci pour les nouvelles des autres en tous cas. J'espère que le mignon petit chaton noir va aller mieux et que la fièvre va baisser.

----------


## babe78

de notre côté, malheureusement, des loulous passent le we chez le véto car trop faible, le chaton de dou78 et ma minette rousse et blanche qui ne mange pas du tout et est très déshydratée

----------


## Elfenyu

Mince.
J'espère que ça ira pour eux.

----------


## hupet

Les 2 qui étaient ensemble en cage c qui?[/QUOTE]
c'est le 2a et le 3a
j'ai mis la photo que j'avais oublié   

dsl je pensais avoir mis tout le monde

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est hallucinant de voir dans quel état ils sortent sérieux !!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

*REPORT DES DONS CIBLES ETPOUR CEUX NON SORTIS SEM45

PROMESSES DE DONS*


*Charoline*: 30 (castration au tarif asso) pour 2b avec reçu
*Dominobis*: 100 avec reçu
*Sandangel*: 5 pour 2a avec ou sans reçu ?
*Francesca75*: 30 pour 1b + 20 pour 2a,3a  avec ou sans reçu ? 
*Mistercat* : 30 avec ou sans reçu ?
*Lusiole* : 10  avec ou sans reçu ? 
*Mirabelle94* : 25   reçu pas obligatoire
*Mirabelle94 :* 15  pour le 2b 
*gajax* : 40  avec reçu si possible.
*pounysk* :30  avec reçu pour le 7a et 30  avec reçu pour le 35a
*floriane triskell*: 30  avec reçu 
*hln* : 10 avec ou sans reçu ?

*TOTAL = 405 euros*

 :: *QUI SUIT ?*  :: 


Merci par avance aux donateurs!

CELA CONCERNE LE DON DE FRANCESCA75 pour la 1a / LORRIS pour le 4a, 5a, 6a

----------


## sylki

> J'avoue avoir poussé des cris devant mon ordi en lisant ces mauvaises nouvelles. Pauvre petite puce qui allait enfin avoir une vraie vie de chaton. Et ceux sortis par Sauve, l'horreur totale.
> Merci de les avoir sauvés, on croise les doigts pour qu'ils aillent mieux/bien, et on pense très fort à ceux qui sont encore en fourrière.


oui ,  la pauvre petite a été énucléée en fourrière il y a une semaine. Déjà pas évident pour eux de tenir le coup mais là ...

----------


## Lady92

Quoi!  ils savent pas reconnaitre un male d une femelle et se permettent d enucleer eux meme en ces lieux plein de bacteries, virus....  :: 
Pffff

----------


## Dom91

Tout à fait d'accord avec Lady 92 ! C'est n'importe quoi.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

C'est aberrant !

----------


## Faraday

::  ::  Pauvre petite louloute... Trop trop trop injuste... C'est vraiment à pleurer, si petite, si fragile, et l'emmener comme ça direct à la mort, seule... C'est inhumain, sans compassion, sans scrupule...

----------


## Elfenyu

Ouais moi aussi ça m'a fait peur d'apprendre qu'elle avait été énuclée là-bas... Je ne sais pas de quoi elle est morte la puce mais j'espère que ce n'est pas liée ...
Sérieux j'ai vraiment lde la peine quand je pense à ce petit chaton qui allait sortir...
Ces dernières semaines c'est de pire en pire.

Une pensée pour les deux petits chatons en clinique , je guetterai leurs nouvelles.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> de notre côté, malheureusement, des loulous passent le we chez le véto car trop faible, le chaton de dou78 et ma minette rousse et blanche qui ne mange pas du tout et est très déshydratée


Comment vont ils, tu as eu des news?

----------


## EdenRSB

Au milieu de toute cette tristesse, j'ai eu une bonne nouvelle à vous annoncer.
La petite choupinette écaille (38a) a trouvé un adoptant!


En la personne de mon frère. Il l'a gardé pour dépanner 2 jours cette semaine, et le craquage a opéré  :: 
Il la récupère demain.

La FA qui devait la récupérer demain (tatmikina) a donc une place de libre  ::

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Paf, une FA temporaire de perdu, un adoptant de trouvé!!!  ::

----------


## Elfenyu

YES ! !

----------


## menhir

> Paf, une FA temporaire de perdu, un adoptant de trouvé!!!


Avec de la chance, cela ne le découragera peut-être pas de faire FA. de transit à l'occasion (quand la petite coquine sera munie de tous les saints sacrements : vaccins).

----------


## Lady92

Oui, qu est ce qu il vaut mieux?  : 'trouver un adoptant' ou 'perdre une FA' ?

----------


## EdenRSB

Mon frère ne comptait de toute façon pas faire FA de façon régulière, il reflechissait depuis longtemps à prendre un chat mais ne s'est jamais vraiment engagé dans cette recherche, c'est en gardant la petite puce en urgence, pour dépanner, qu'il m'a finalement dit "C'est bête j'aurais bien aimé qu'elle reste". 
Donc ce n'est pas une FA de perdue, et puis en plus, cela libère une place chez la FA qui devait prendre la petite, apparemment (si la minette est toujours là...) la 1a, celle qui attend depuis des semaines avec son regard implorant, va etre sauvée à sa place. Alors selon moi tout va bien.  ::

----------


## Elfenyu

Alors par contre moi j'attends les photos de la puce une fois bien installée  :: . Bonne nouvelle, deux heureux : la minette qui a trouvé une famille et ton frère ^^

----------


## momo

Je suis trop en rage pour cette petite puce qui a ete énuclée en fourrière et qu ils n ont meme pas laissé sortir comme les autres...la pauvre est décédée toute seule dans cet horrible endroit!!!
Ce ne sont pas"des humains"ces personnes  ::

----------


## cyrano

bon je prends 5 mns pour vous donnez des nouvelles des loulous sortis vendredi et samedi....

pour vendredi le trio infernale les *10b,12b,et13b* un peu timides entre deux éternoiements mais trés trés bon appétit même la 10b soit disant anorexique ( pas moyen de faire des économies sur les chats anorexiques à la maison... il faudra que la fourriére m'explique comment ils font pour que les chats ne dévorent pas chez eux!!! lol ) et le *2b* va très bien aussi et n'économise pas les calins !!!

pour samedi j'ai herité du duo *2a et 3a* bien dans leurs basquettes, très sympa surtout le rouquinos....le gros *7a* se detend et commence à apprécier les caresses vous savez celles juste avant la boiboite de gourmet ( et oui faut ruser...) le point noir de ma troupe est le *11a* qui était sous perf et qui ne mange pas malgré des essais avec felix, gourmet, lait chaton, sauçisson sec, vache qui rit et thon, croquettes véto croquettes supermarché, il va demain chez tonton Daffos avec son copain tout blanc en fald voir *fa*très*ld* d'heliums ! je vous donnerais des nouvelles...

----------


## lorris

des 4 chats en grand danger et prioritaires à l'endroit A, il y en a deux qui ont pu sortir ? la 1a est encore là-bas et la petite maman noire 10a n'est plus en vie ? c'est bien ça ?

la 27 a, je ne la vois pas non plus !

----------


## cyrano

samedi matin la 1a était encore là mais la 10a avait étè retrouvé morte dans son box.....

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

EDIT ::

----------


## DOU78

> Comment vont ils, tu as eu des news?


Nouvelles du jour pour 15B:  gorge encore bien rouge, ne mange pas tout seul. Reste encore hospitalisé.

----------


## hupet

Pièce jointe 7544417a
et 18aPièce jointe 75445

ont tjs le coryza. Ils les ont traités 3 fois depuis leur arrivée mais ils ne sont tjs pas guéris
ils sont sous THER**S et leur appétit est excellent.
ils jouent, ils sont très liés l'un à l'autre
ce sont vraiment des crèmes

la chartreuse  est également sous THER**S car elle a aussi le coryza
elle est très câline et encore très alerte pour son âge, elle saute sur le haut d'une étagère pour dormir sur une grosse peluche près du radiateur...mais quitte très vite son perchoir pour venir manger, faire un câlin

----------


## Patounette77

Et voilà l'aventure de 41/42 et 43a
Arrivés malades et le ventre bien tendu, j'ai commencé par leur donner à manger...

puis je leur ai fait un petit bain qui les a bien ébouriffé...
et comme aujourd'hui mes filles leur ont trouvé des noms, je vous présente :
Charlie 

son frère Loustic :

et le dernier Xylo : 

pas totalement séchez, ils se sont blottis dans leur petit nid douillet : 

Je referai des photos demain, la journée sera moins agitée, sauf s'il a des besoins de covoit' pour la semaine 45...

----------


## tatmikina

Super pattounette! Merci pour eux

----------


## mirabelle94

merci patounette pour les nouvelles et les photos.  ::   ils sont décidément très mignons. 
mais leurs petits ventres gonflés comme des ballons m'inquiètent tjs un peu. ils doivent être pleins de vers.   :: 
 as-tu vu avec le véto pour un commencement de déparasitage en douceur... style pipette ( qlq gouttes pour commencer peut-être) de ces 3 petits choux d'amour.

----------


## DOU78

Mon petite bonhomme (15B) ne revient toujours pas à la maison. Il reste à la clinique car ne mange toujours pas seul et doit être gavé. Le véto préfère le garder...

----------


## Patounette77

Oui Mirabelle, j'ai commencé le vermifuge en douceur sur tes conseils. C'est effectivement à la seringue et j'ai donné une dose moins élevée que recommandé et je recommence lundi prochain.
Les antibio fonctionnent bien, ils toussent de moins en moins.
Pauvre loulou, Dou78, tout mon soutient plein de caresses guérisseuses.....

----------


## Coxigrue

Qui aurait des nouvelles de la minette et du chaton ?




> Voici des nouvelles des sortis du jour :
> 
> *23a) Femelle rousse et blanche 5 ans sociable
> 
> Mignonne. Elle ne semble pas apprécier ses congénères. Elle a feulé sur les chatons et j'ai dû l'isoler. Elle accepte bien mes caresses mais ne cherche pas le contact. Elle est bien prise par le coryza et éternue souvent. Elle se repose au calme dans sa boîte.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*

----------


## babe78

les loulous sont chez moi
après un we hospitalisé pour la minette rousse et blanche, elle est revenu à la maison et mange de tout alors qu'elle ne voulait rien avaler à son arrivée. elle est en soin mais en pleine forme
le chaton a échappé à l'hospitalisation et se porte bien, il ne pense qu'à une chose, s'échapper de sa cage de quarantaine et me grimper sur le dos

----------


## Coxigrue

Merci Bérengère pour les nouvelles. Je suis très contente d'apprendre qu'ils vont bien. J'avoue que j'ai eu peur pour la minette car je l'ai trouvée vraiment patraque.
Ont-ils un petit nom maintenant ?

----------


## Pounysk

Super! J'attendais aussi des nouvelles du 35a!  :: 
Contente d'apprendre qu'ils vont bien!
Merci!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## coch

sait-on ce que devient le x-siam 34a ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> sait-on ce que devient le x-siam 34a ?


Le croisé siamois avait un tatouage illisible mais en y regardant de plus prés ils ont fini par le lire 
Le proprietaire avait ses coordonnées à jour et il est venu le récupérer immediatement trop heureux de l avoir retrouvé

----------


## Tiffany52

*PROMESSES DE DONS**


Charoline: 30 (castration au tarif asso) pour 2b avec reçu
Dominobis: 100 avec reçu
Sandangel: 5 pour 2a avec ou sans reçu ?
Francesca75: 30 pour 1b + 20 pour 2a,3a avec ou sans reçu ? 
Mistercat : 30 avec ou sans reçu ?
Lusiole : 10  avec ou sans reçu ? 
Mirabelle94 : 25  reçu pas obligatoire
Mirabelle94 : 15  pour le 2b 
gajax : 40  avec reçu si possible.
pounysk :30  avec reçu pour le 7a et 30  avec reçu pour le 35a
floriane triskell: 30  avec reçu 
hln : 10 avec ou sans reçu ?

TOTAL = 405 euros*

----------


## Heliums

Des nouvelles du beau mec, Charles-Edouard, (je vous rassure, ce n'est pas encore son nom, mais il a quelque chose de précieux, beau chat de race à qui on a fait ses quatre volontés)
Après nous avoir fait une frayeur : Monsieur ne mangeait pas, il a été emmené chez le véto lundi après-midi. Là il s'est rué sur l'AD  :: , piqure de convenia car il avait quand même de la fièvre dûe à un petit coryza. 
Mardi, grève de la fin, mercredi matin, greve de la fin, Mercredi soir je lui ouvre une boite de gourmet canard en sauce, j'ai eu du mal à vider la boite dans sa belle petite gamelle bleue, il se mettait la tête dans sa gamelle, sous la boite(entretemps, j'ai essayé plein de truc le gourmet diamant au thon et aux crevettes, la patée, l'almo au poisson, etc ; j'essayais une cuiller et Mississipi  :: (Semaine 27) était à la fête car elle se tapait toutes les boites testées en vain sur le lascar ! Au bout d'une semaine je n'ai pas encore déterminé s'il est difficile ou si son appétit est caractériel. D'abord le contenant, monsieur ne veux pas manger dans des barquettes plastique noires de récup (non, non, je rigole pas !) . Le lendemain matin ça ne lui plaisait plus, le lendemain soir il mange ce qu'il ne voulait pas jusqu'a présent et ainsi de suite. Monsieur mange la plupart du temps avec sa patte (super pour le gourmet en sauce ! il en a mis tellement partout que ça glissait et qu'il s'est cassé la figure du plan de travail  :: ). Ce soir j'ai eu le droit à mon premier calin (bon j'avais une boite à la main, ça aide) ; au fur et à mesure que ça tombe à côté de la gamelle, je lui remet dedans (parce que Mossieur ne mange pas si c'est pas dans la gammelle) ; 
Je suis donc passé à du plus consistant (je pense sérieusement à lui faire du poulet froid) 
Voici donc la preuve que le jeune homme mange

et qu'il est toujours aussi beau  ::

----------


## Lady92

C est vrai qu il est magnifique  ::

----------


## Pounysk

Merci pour les nouvelles!
Je me suis amusée à lire ton récit  :Embarrassment:  . C'est évident qu'il a quelque chose de "précieux" à la fois dans son comportement et dans son attitude : il n'y a qu'à voir la photo.
Voilà un loustic hors du commun! On pourrait presque lui trouver un nom de roi, de divinité...On ne doit pas s'ennuyer avec lui! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## babe78

j'ai malheureusement une mauvaise nouvelle, le petit Haroun qui devait être chez dou78 est décédé au vétérinaire malgré tous les soins

----------


## corinne27

RIP tiloulou  ::

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai malheureusement une mauvaise nouvelle, le petit Haroun qui devait être chez dou78 est décédé au vétérinaire malgré tous les soins


Oh non!!! Tu parles d'une mauvaise nouvelle!!! Pauvre petit!!!  ::

----------


## Lady92

pfff  ::  rip petit Haroun et plein de courage a Dou

----------


## Tiffany52

*PROMESSES DE DONS**


Charoline: 30 (castration au tarif asso) pour 2b avec reçu
Dominobis: 100 avec reçu
Sandangel: 5 pour 2a avec ou sans reçu ?
Francesca75: 30 pour 1b + 20 pour 2a,3a avec ou sans reçu ? 
Mistercat : 30 avec ou sans reçu ?
Lusiole : 10  avec ou sans reçu ? 
Mirabelle94 : 25  reçu pas obligatoire
Mirabelle94 : 15  pour le 2b 
gajax : 40  avec reçu si possible.
pounysk :30  avec reçu pour le 7a et 30  avec reçu pour le 35a
floriane triskell: 30  avec reçu 
hln : 10 avec ou sans reçu ?

TOTAL = 405 euros
*

----------


## coch

RIP petit loulou.... ::

----------


## momo

Doux repos petit ange...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

7a) Mâle 2 ans gris tabby à peine craintif sous PIAM

*
Fizz est arrivé chez Bénédicte (qui  s etait occupée de Chips jusqu à son depart pour Mulhouse samedi dernier) histoire de se dégourdir les patte après 1 semaine de quarantaine en cage et avant de rejoindre Piam sous 15 jours.
Chouchouté en chat unique, lui aussi sait profiter des couvertures moelleuses et ne lâche pas d une semelle Bénédicte
Merci à elle de si bien en prendre soin
Des photos de Monsieur qui a pris ses aises





*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Très joli ventre!

----------


## sylki

OH MERVEILLEUX   !!!!!!      ::

----------


## grand yacka

Quelques nouvelles fraîches de mes 2 p'tits "saloupiots" anciennement 17a et 18a
Grisha (le plus blanc) nous a donné quelques soucis de santé cette semaine qui ont été vite remédiés grâce à l'aide de Venise, Dom91 et Gaston(Merci encore).
De plus, il a été couvé par son frangin Igor qui le maternait comme sa mère (A ce propos leur vux au Père Noël serait de ne jamais être séparés...)
Maintenant, ils vont super bien et ne savent pas quoi inventer comme bêtises ou tenter la grande aventure derrière cette foutue porte qui ne veut jamais rester ouverte!!!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci pour les photos Grand Yacka

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Brainstorming entre chats: bon on commence par attaquer quel coin dans nos 45m²?

----------


## hupet

heureuse de voir qu'il vont mieux :Big Grin: 
et c'est vrai qu'ils sont inséparables

----------


## Dom91

Merci Grand Yacka pour ces bonnes nouvelles et ces super photos ! La 3ème est top et ils ne sont effectivement jamais loin l'un de l'autre !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Terrible, la photo!

----------


## Heliums

Et voici Beau, qui apprend petit à petit à manger proprement. Sa place préférée : roulé en boule contre mon oreiller.

----------


## JOJO49

edit

----------


## Dom91

Bon, 1ère soirée de liberté pour Liberty qui a réussi à passer ma super séparation de porte dont j'étais si fière..... ::  La belle grogne sur tout ce qui bouge et qui a 4 pattes, histoire de prendre les devants au cas où ! Mais les 3 autres l'ignorent et tout se passe plutôt bien.

----------


## Belette 18

Des nouvelles de la petite croisée persan 20 A (je mettrai des photos cette semaine car là, pas beaucoup de temps pour de jolies photos)...
A été stérilisée à Bourges, mais la plaie s'est mal cicatrisée, du coup elle est en traitement (j'alterne Eo*sine et Sul*midol et l'ai mise sous Doxy*cycline). Gale d'oreilles carabinée, donc Ori*dermyl tous les 2 jours. Enfin, est toujours bourrée de vers et je trouve encore plein de déjections de puces malgré le brossage. Je vais donc redonner un Mil*bemax et une 2e pipette de Strong*hold (ce qui ne fera pas de mal pour la gale aussi). Je l'ai emmenée chez ma véto préférée aujourd'hui (donc pas à Bourges) et j'ai enfin eu des renseignements plus justes et précis : aurait 5 ans plutôt que 4, a les dents complètement pourries et des crocs cassés (je n'avais pas réussi à regarder seule car gigote dans tous les sens), a beaucoup de tartre (j'ai vu, c'est vraiment moche). Elle doit donc subir un détartrage mais pour cela, il faut attendre qu'elle soit un peu plus en forme car elle ne pèse que 2 kg. Je lui donnerai de la Spi*ramycine avant le détartrage, la pauvre enchaîne les traitements ! Elle est très mignonne et toujours de bonne humeur, même quand je lui nettoie sa plaie... ::

----------


## Patounette77

Des nouvelles de Charlie, Xylo et Loustic...
Quarantaine levée par le véto lors de l'identification et rappel vaccinations.
Ils sont vraiment pots de colles, câlins ronrons, sont adoptables immédiatement...
Ils se portent à merveille et s'entendent très bien avec la communauté féline et canine de la maison... quand aux papouilles des enfants, ils adorent et en redemandent tout le temps... voici les 3 merveilles :

Le beau Charlie aussi accro à sa gamelle qu'à nos bras  :: 


Le petit Loustic qui est un vrai fripon :P


et le gros Xylo, qui trouve toujours un bon coin pour dormir...

Ce sont des amours de chatons, propres depuis leur arrivée à la maison qui ne demandent qu'à avoir une famille volontaire pour pleins de câlins  ::

----------


## s0fieuh

Bonjour tout le monde, est-ce que 2a (le chat de 2 ans roux) a un problème à l'oeil droit ? Ou correspond-il à ce chat : http://www.chat-perdu.org/68982-chat...il-le-haudouin ?
Merci d'avance !

----------


## SarahC

*POINTAGE DES DONS DE CETTE SEMAINE:*

MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS DE CONTACTER LEURS DONATEURS PAR MP, VOUS ALLEZ TOUS RECEVOIR, DONATEURS ET ASSOC UN MAIL RECAP. MERCI AUSSI DE NOUS POSTER DES NOUVELLES ET DES PHOTOS DANS LA MESURE DU POSSIBLE.

Tout pointage est imparfait, et j'avais oublié Belette18 dans un récap passé, j'ai coupé un don en dons, et j'ai tenté de faire au mieux, croyez bien que ce n'est jamais chose facile et que cela prend du temps.

Merci à toutes et à tous. 


*RECAP DONS CONTACTS CHATSENDANGER RP*:

*Lusiole : 10  avec ou sans reçu ?* 
*gajax : 40  avec reçu si possible

TOTAL: 50 *


32a) Femelle blanche

**


10b) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable *SORTIE*
 ::  TRES URGENT! Coryza, ne mange plus!  :: 




13b) Femelle 3 mois gris tabby blanc, timidou *SORTIE*
14b) Femelle 3 mois gris tabby blanc, timidou *SORTIE*
Sont ensemble



************************************


*RECAP DONS LES AMIS DES CHATS DU LOIRET*:

*Mirabelle94 : 25  reçu pas obligatoire*
*floriane triskell: 30  avec reçu 

TOTAL: 55 *

9a) Mâle, 2 ans, bleu, un peu craintif *SORTI*

 

20a) Femelle X Persane crème 5 ans sociable

*


*
************************************
*RECAP DONS SYLKI:*

*Dominobis: 80  avec reçu

TOTAL: 80 *

STEPHANIE75 en FA QUARANTAINE
21a) Femelle bleue tabby et blanche 3 mois très sociable *SORTIE*



TATMIKINA FA QUARANTAINE :
38a) Femelle black tortie 2 mois très sociable *SORTIE*



33a) Chatonne, 2 mois, brun tabby Énuclée 

*DÉCÉDÉE EN BOX..... PAUVRE PUCE.....* 

*
*
39a) Femelle bleue tortie 10 mois-1 an très sociable 
Shdjld et Dom91

**



************************************


*RECAP DONS PIAM:*

*Sandangel: 5  pour 2a avec ou sans reçu ?*
*hln : 10  avec ou sans reçu ?
**pounysk : 30  avec reçu pour le 7a**
Francesca75: 30  pour 1b + 20  pour 2a, 3a avec ou sans reçu ? 

L'association n'est pas encore en mesure d'établir de reçu, je vous laisse donc libre de maintenir votre don, de le réduire, ou de ne plus le faire.* *

TOTAL: 95 *

2a) Mâle 2 ans roux tabby sociable

**

3a) Mâle brun tabby, 2 ans, apeuré

**

7a) Mâle 2 ans gris tabby à peine craintif/ sociable

*
*
22a) Femelle bleue 11 ans très sociable
Coryza

*
*
34a) Sexe ? Age ? Siamois snowshoe, sociable
Gingivite, ulcères buccaux

**

1b) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable *SORTI*
Coryza






************************************


 *RECAP DONS BABE78:*

*Charoline: 30  (castration au tarif asso) pour 2b avec reçu
**Mirabelle94 : 15  pour le 2b* 
*pounysk : 30  avec reçu pour le 7a et 30  avec reçu pour le 35a

TOTAL: 75 *

2b) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby très sociable *SORTI*
Il est le seul de la saisie à ne rien avoir trouvé!!!
Le maître est hospitalisé.... 

 

15b) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc très sociable *SORTI*

**

UNE NOUVELLE:
Chatte dont on attend les détails, 5 ans
Fait partie de la saisie suite à dame décédée, SEM 42, vivait avec un chat âgé un Shi Tsu *SORTIE*



23a) Femelle rousse et blanche 5 ans sociable *SORTIE*



35a) Mâle bleu tabby et blanc 4 mois très sociable *SORTIE*
ET MAIGRE!! URGENT! IL N'A QUE LA PEAU SUR LES OS ET C'EST UN BEBE!!!!!





************************************

*RECAP DONS SAUVE:*

*Mistercat : 30  avec ou sans reçu ?*
*Dominobis: 20  avec reçu

TOTAL: 50 *


7b) Mâle, 5 ans, noir, très sociable *SORTI*
A une plaie sur le dos



21b) Femelle 1 an noire très sociable *SORTIE*
Problème articulation gauche, problème neuro ?





*POINTAGE DES DONS TERMINE POUR SEMAINE 44!*

----------


## EdenRSB

Je repasse par ici pour vous donner des nouvelles de l'ex petite 38a, rebaptisée Nelly  :: 

Je suis passée chez mon frère ce soir et j'en ai profité pour mitrailler la belle, qu'il a fallu amadouer pour qu'elle daigne sortir de sa cachette  :: 

Bon, place aux photos!


A la sortie de la fourrière: 

Et maintenant :

----------


## Belette 18

> Des nouvelles de la petite croisée persan 20 A (je mettrai des photos cette semaine car là, pas beaucoup de temps pour de jolies photos)...
> A été stérilisée à Bourges, mais la plaie s'est mal cicatrisée, du coup elle est en traitement (j'alterne Eo*sine et Sul*midol et l'ai mise sous Doxy*cycline). Gale d'oreilles carabinée, donc Ori*dermyl tous les 2 jours. Enfin, est toujours bourrée de vers et je trouve encore plein de déjections de puces malgré le brossage. Je vais donc redonner un Mil*bemax et une 2e pipette de Strong*hold (ce qui ne fera pas de mal pour la gale aussi). Je l'ai emmenée chez ma véto préférée aujourd'hui (donc pas à Bourges) et j'ai enfin eu des renseignements plus justes et précis : aurait 5 ans plutôt que 4, a les dents complètement pourries et des crocs cassés (je n'avais pas réussi à regarder seule car gigote dans tous les sens), a beaucoup de tartre (j'ai vu, c'est vraiment moche). Elle doit donc subir un détartrage mais pour cela, il faut attendre qu'elle soit un peu plus en forme car elle ne pèse que 2 kg. Je lui donnerai de la Spi*ramycine avant le détartrage, la pauvre enchaîne les traitements ! Elle est très mignonne et toujours de bonne humeur, même quand je lui nettoie sa plaie...


MERCI Sarah C pour le pointage !
Je n'ai pas de meilleures photos du bleu, que sa FA appelle "Loulou" (on n'a pas trouvé mieux) et qui n'évolue plus ces derniers temps (toujours intouchable et du coup, insoignable pour sa gale d'oreilles et isolé des autres chats).
La petite persane (que j'ai appelée Shiva) va mieux, elle est enfin correctement déparasitée (2 pipettes, 2 vermifuges et force Ori*dermyl). Il me semble que sa gale d'oreilles est terminée, c'est enfin blanc ! Je ferai vérifier par la véto. Détartrage prévu fin décembre et la minette sera prête pour l'adoption. C'est un amour auquel je suis très attachée mais j'ai fait le voeu pieux de n'adopter que des inadoptables...

----------


## LPDE

QQ nouvelles des chats sortis par la patte de l'espoir

2b) Mâle 2 ans brun  tabby très sociable
Il s'appelle désormais TCHOUPI et s'avère un chat parfait, pot de colle qui adore les bras. Il attend sa famille avec impatience



15b) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc très sociable, ce pauvre petit coeur est malheureusement dcd

Chatte qui vivait avec un shi- tsu,5 ans.
mot de sa FA.
"Cette petite puce devient adorable dès qu'elle est en confiance. Aujourd'hui, elle ne se déplace pas encore mais dès que j'approche de là  où elle est elle me donne des coups de tête pour avoir des câlins.  c'est une minette calme et adorable"



23a) Femelle rousse et blanche 5 ans
Cette petite PAPAYE est une minette tout en douceur, très câline et ronronne en permanence. Vivement un famille pour elle.



35a) Mâle bleu tabby et blanc 4 mois très  sociable 

Humel va bien et attend sa famille. Il adore les caresses et n'hésite pas à les réclamer, il a une bouille à croquer..

----------


## Pounysk

Bonjour "La patte de l'espoir" !

Merci pour les photos et les nouvelles de vos protégés.
 :: 

J'ai reçu le récap et vous envoie ma promesse de don pour Humel très vite.
Il semble remis de son gros coryza et tout beau! Un vrai tombeur!

Bravo et merci ::

----------


## SarahC

Vous pourrez suivre ces chats ici:
http://lapattedelespoir.naturalforum.net/

----------


## Heliums

Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous donner des nouvelles de Beau. 
Je confirme que Monsieur a une préférence pour le poulet roti, le yaourt, le lapin du moment qu'il ne sort pas d'une boite pour chat.
Il me suit comme une ombre sans pour autant m'envahir ni me laisser l'envahir. Il n'aime pas trop se faire papouiller mais il a une présence incroyable. 
Les autres chats, ce n'est pas son truc. Il n'est pas agressif pour autant. Shana lui crache dessus et refuse d'entrer dans ma chambre depuis qu'il est là, Mamour lui grogne dessus. Beau se la joue bel indifférent. Comme il n'y a toujours pas de pipi intempestif aux endroits statégiques, je me dit que le temps devrait arrondir les angles à la longue.
Bon, je vous laisse, mon bel indifférent attend patiemment que j'aille me coucher !  ::

----------


## Elfenyu

De très bonnes nouvelles d'*Ange* 
21b) Femelle 1 an noire très sociable *SORTIE*
Problème articulation gauche, problème neuro ?



Minette victime de la cruauté des hommes. Ils voulaient sa mort ... elle a été recouverte de goudron et a perdu une patte suite à ces maltraitances. Sa patte "morte" ne l'empêchant nullement de s'amuser, , réclamer ses câlins. 
En dépit de son passé, *Ange* la bien-nommée, a gardé confiance en l'homme. Très sociable, câline, joueuse et magnifique de surcroit. 
Très bonne nouvelle donc :

*Ange* a été adoptée hier
Elle a trouvé sa famille,qui souhaite lui offrir amour et bonheur pour le restant de sa vie. 
Plein de bonheur jolie minette.
 ::

----------


## Belette 18

Une bonne nouvelle : SHIVA, la petite x persane, a été adoptée cet après-midi par un couple vraiment super !! Je suis très heureuse qu'elle parte chez eux. Cela s'est décidé hier, après la visite de pré-adoption. Je me suis montrée patiente et très difficile pour son adoption (refus de plusieurs propositions d'adoption) car c'est une petite chose toute fragile qui revient de loin... Je ne m'inquiète plus du tout pour elle, ayant trouvé la famille idéale !  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Longue et jolie vie à Shiva!  :: 
Et comment vont tous les autres chats/chatons sortis cette semaine?

----------


## Elfenyu

Longue et heureuse vie à elle, très bonne nouvelle ! !

Oui des nouvelles des autres s'il vous plait ^^

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Le calme quasi plat en cette période hivernale m'incite à vous faire parler un peu autour de vous du SOS en cours:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-01-idf-78185/

Et aussi à essayer de motiver de nouvelles recrues, en allant poster votre première expérience ici!
J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

Sait-on jamais!

En  tout cas, on a et on aura toujours besoin de bonnes volontés, pour les  accueils, pour chapeauter des FA, pour tout simplement booster un peu  les sujets et ne pas oublier les suivants, car chaque semaine qui passe  comporte son lot de petites misères.... Qui n'attendent que vous!

Et  enfin, nous sommes preneurs de toute mise à jour de votre SOS de cette  semaine là, où je poste, car ça aussi, ça motive et console un peu des  drames qui se produisent bien trop souvent.... 

Une vie est une vie, et ils n'en ont qu'une....

----------


## Elfenyu

Malheureusement une mauvaise nouvelle ...
C'est avec tristesse que je vous annonce le décès de Câlin, courageux minou. Retour sur son histoire.

*7b) Mâle, 5 ans, noir, très sociable* *A une plaie sur le dos 
*
  
Hospitalisé à sa sortie, pour évaluation de son état de santé, nous avons été horrifié d'apprendre ça :
"7b) Mâle, 5 ans, noir, très sociable A une plaie sur le dos


Un peu inquiet, est parti en consultation chez le véto peu de temps après son arrivée à l'asso. Mignon comme tout.
*-> Bilan véto:* Est arrivé avec un doigt de la patte qui pendait .... et qui est tombé chez le véto.  Risque très important de septicémie donc opération programmée de toute  urgence demain matin. Alors qu'il n'avait qu'une plaie au dos à  l'origine. No comment."

L'opération a eu lieu en urgence le lendemain matin, tout s'est bien passé.L'os de la patte était à vif, c'était limite limite pour lui car risque de nécrose +++
Câlin, le bien nommé, est ensuite revenu à l'asso quelques temps après.
Tout se passait bien.
Nous avions appris qu'il avait en fait 10 ans et non 5 ans, qu'il avait un calicivirus (comme tant de chats sortis de fourrière) mais ça allait.
La semaine dernière il a commencé à être en hyperthermie, 40°5. Il mangeait toujours autant mais la fièvre ne baissait pas. Consultation véto+ traitements.Fièvre en baisse.Le vendredi, il a commencé à décliner, ne mangeait plus, hypothermie. Hospitalisé en urgence, mis sur tapis chauffant, perf' chaudes, bouillotte.Anémié. 500ml de liquide ponctionné dans l'estomac ...
Il ronronnait, et était calme. Bilan : calicivirus virulent mais surtout il avait un coronavirus. Se battre contre deux virus en même temps, même pour le courageux Câlin, ce fût impossible. 
Il devait revenir à l'asso le lendemain, avec l'accord du vétérinaire car  selon les examens, son état, les bilans, on ne pouvait plus rien faire pour lui sauf l'accompagner en douceur, entouré et câliné, comme nous l'avions fait pour Zoumba: du palliatif. Pas seul dans une clinique.
Malheureusement dans la soirée, Câlin est entré en détresse respiratoire, et a dû être euthanasié...
Repose en paix petit père. C'est une bien triste histoire. Tout est allé très, trop, vite. 
Câlin était un chat d'une grande douceur, très très câlin. Sauve lui cherchait une famille. Il aura au moins connu la douceur, l'amour et les câlins avant de partir.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Quelle tristesse d apprendre la mort de câlin... C est le 2 ieme chat sur 3 les que nous avions cotrainés ensemble Elfenyu. Je me souviens bien de lui et de la petite minette partie chez Dou78 sous la patte de l espoir; elle aussi décédée malgré son jeune age. Un taxi animalier l attendait effectivement dés notre arrivée pour etre hostitalisé; Pauvre petit père. Merci de l avoir sauvé et lui avoir amené un peu de chaleur humaine ces quelques mois.

----------


## coch

pauvre petit père, calin, RIP,  ::  que de tristes nouvelles.....

----------


## CathyMini

RIP, courageux Câlin  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Pauvre bonhomme, ton répit aura été de trop courte durée. Merci de l'avoir accompagné.

----------


## SarahC

Oh non, le pauvre!!!  ::

----------


## Elfenyu

Oui Venise je m'en souviens très bien. Je n'ai pas oublié la petite puce qui elle aussi n'a pas survécu ...

Sur ces trois  , deux sont partis bien trop tôt et la troisième puce, vit à ce jour heureuse et choyée.
C'est bien pour ça que l'on se bat tous les jours pour eux, pour tous ces chats maltraités et abandonnés avec souvent un lourd passé ...

----------


## sylki

toute notre tendresse t'accompagne petit lou   ::

----------


## Patounette77

Charly et Loustic ont été adoptés. Xylo est réservé et partira mercredi  ::

----------


## sandangel

Grosse pensée pour Câlin, triste nouvelle...

----------


## Belette 18

Une bonne nouvelle : SHIVA, la petite x persane, a été adoptée cet après-midi par un couple vraiment super !! Je suis très heureuse qu'elle parte chez eux. Cela s'est décidé hier, après la visite de pré-adoption. Je me suis montrée patiente et très difficile pour son adoption (refus de plusieurs propositions d'adoption) car c'est une petite chose toute fragile qui revient de loin... Je ne m'inquiète plus du tout pour elle, ayant trouvé la famille idéale !  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Longue et jolie vie à Shiva!  :: 
Et comment vont tous les autres chats/chatons sortis cette semaine?

----------


## Elfenyu

Longue et heureuse vie à elle, très bonne nouvelle ! !

Oui des nouvelles des autres s'il vous plait ^^

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Le calme quasi plat en cette période hivernale m'incite à vous faire parler un peu autour de vous du SOS en cours:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-01-idf-78185/

Et aussi à essayer de motiver de nouvelles recrues, en allant poster votre première expérience ici!
J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

Sait-on jamais!

En  tout cas, on a et on aura toujours besoin de bonnes volontés, pour les  accueils, pour chapeauter des FA, pour tout simplement booster un peu  les sujets et ne pas oublier les suivants, car chaque semaine qui passe  comporte son lot de petites misères.... Qui n'attendent que vous!

Et  enfin, nous sommes preneurs de toute mise à jour de votre SOS de cette  semaine là, où je poste, car ça aussi, ça motive et console un peu des  drames qui se produisent bien trop souvent.... 

Une vie est une vie, et ils n'en ont qu'une....

----------


## Elfenyu

Malheureusement une mauvaise nouvelle ...
C'est avec tristesse que je vous annonce le décès de Câlin, courageux minou. Retour sur son histoire.

*7b) Mâle, 5 ans, noir, très sociable* *A une plaie sur le dos 
*
  
Hospitalisé à sa sortie, pour évaluation de son état de santé, nous avons été horrifié d'apprendre ça :
"7b) Mâle, 5 ans, noir, très sociable A une plaie sur le dos


Un peu inquiet, est parti en consultation chez le véto peu de temps après son arrivée à l'asso. Mignon comme tout.
*-> Bilan véto:* Est arrivé avec un doigt de la patte qui pendait .... et qui est tombé chez le véto.  Risque très important de septicémie donc opération programmée de toute  urgence demain matin. Alors qu'il n'avait qu'une plaie au dos à  l'origine. No comment."

L'opération a eu lieu en urgence le lendemain matin, tout s'est bien passé.L'os de la patte était à vif, c'était limite limite pour lui car risque de nécrose +++
Câlin, le bien nommé, est ensuite revenu à l'asso quelques temps après.
Tout se passait bien.
Nous avions appris qu'il avait en fait 10 ans et non 5 ans, qu'il avait un calicivirus (comme tant de chats sortis de fourrière) mais ça allait.
La semaine dernière il a commencé à être en hyperthermie, 40°5. Il mangeait toujours autant mais la fièvre ne baissait pas. Consultation véto+ traitements.Fièvre en baisse.Le vendredi, il a commencé à décliner, ne mangeait plus, hypothermie. Hospitalisé en urgence, mis sur tapis chauffant, perf' chaudes, bouillotte.Anémié. 500ml de liquide ponctionné dans l'estomac ...
Il ronronnait, et était calme. Bilan : calicivirus virulent mais surtout il avait un coronavirus. Se battre contre deux virus en même temps, même pour le courageux Câlin, ce fût impossible. 
Il devait revenir à l'asso le lendemain, avec l'accord du vétérinaire car  selon les examens, son état, les bilans, on ne pouvait plus rien faire pour lui sauf l'accompagner en douceur, entouré et câliné, comme nous l'avions fait pour Zoumba: du palliatif. Pas seul dans une clinique.
Malheureusement dans la soirée, Câlin est entré en détresse respiratoire, et a dû être euthanasié...
Repose en paix petit père. C'est une bien triste histoire. Tout est allé très, trop, vite. 
Câlin était un chat d'une grande douceur, très très câlin. Sauve lui cherchait une famille. Il aura au moins connu la douceur, l'amour et les câlins avant de partir.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Quelle tristesse d apprendre la mort de câlin... C est le 2 ieme chat sur 3 les que nous avions cotrainés ensemble Elfenyu. Je me souviens bien de lui et de la petite minette partie chez Dou78 sous la patte de l espoir; elle aussi décédée malgré son jeune age. Un taxi animalier l attendait effectivement dés notre arrivée pour etre hostitalisé; Pauvre petit père. Merci de l avoir sauvé et lui avoir amené un peu de chaleur humaine ces quelques mois.

----------


## coch

pauvre petit père, calin, RIP,  ::  que de tristes nouvelles.....

----------


## CathyMini

RIP, courageux Câlin  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Pauvre bonhomme, ton répit aura été de trop courte durée. Merci de l'avoir accompagné.

----------


## SarahC

Oh non, le pauvre!!!  ::

----------


## Elfenyu

Oui Venise je m'en souviens très bien. Je n'ai pas oublié la petite puce qui elle aussi n'a pas survécu ...

Sur ces trois  , deux sont partis bien trop tôt et la troisième puce, vit à ce jour heureuse et choyée.
C'est bien pour ça que l'on se bat tous les jours pour eux, pour tous ces chats maltraités et abandonnés avec souvent un lourd passé ...

----------


## sylki

toute notre tendresse t'accompagne petit lou   ::

----------


## Patounette77

Charly et Loustic ont été adoptés. Xylo est réservé et partira mercredi  ::

----------


## sandangel

Grosse pensée pour Câlin, triste nouvelle...

----------

